# 10.5' Hyside Mini Max and Rocky Mountain Storms in stock



## Riverboat Works

We have a good selction of 10.5' Hyside Mini Max and Rocky Mountain Storms in stock in a variety of colors.

We also have 2 bay frames made and ready to grab and go for $550. This price includes low back tractor seat, kick bar, and oar towers. 

Check out the new Sombrero we have designed for these 10.5' rafts. We have them in stock and ready for quick ship AT $249. Call to place your order. We can ship same day.


----------



## Randaddy

That looks amazing.


----------



## oarframe

My max is rarely right side up..... how does that work upside down?


----------



## Riverboat Works

Oarframe,

You are having the other kind of fun in you Max. Good for you! Do you want to meet me at the numbers this week end. I'll leave the sombrero at home.

As I'm sure you know Momma had us build this one for her, and the kiddo for her Juan trip.

Everybody has to find their own fun. Sure glad you've found yours. 

I think my Mini Max might be my favorite raft. Mamma wants it back for a 
Ruby Horse Thief trip next week. I'm afraid we might have to be a two Mini Max family.


----------



## Riverboat Works

We have plenty of Mini Max and Storms in stock in several colors. We do have more frames for both made and ready to grab and go. Sorry we have temporarily sold out of Mini Sombreros, but do have another shipment scheduled to arrive the end of next week.

We will be closed this Sunday as we are always closed on Sundays and we will also be closed on Monday for Memorial Day. See you on the river.


----------



## oarframe

Ron, I'm sure the sombrero will keep things cool.... 
I'd love to meet you at "numbers", but it's a bit of a drive for me.
I'll be trying to keep the "max" right side up next weekend closer to home.
SYOTR


----------



## BoilermakerU

Riverboat Works said:


> ...I think my Mini Max might be my favorite raft...


Definitely my favorite. Going to get a lot more use than my 14 footer for sure!


----------



## Riverboat Works

We have just recieved a new shipment of mini River Sombreros for the Mini Max, and Rocky Mountain Storms. 

We also still have both the Hyside Mini Max and RM Storms in stock in a choice of colors.

We are keeping frames for both of these rafts in stock ready to "Grab N' GO".

Big water and small boats, great ride, lots of fun.


----------



## Riverboat Works

We still have a lot of great colors in stock, at least one of each:

Hyside Mini Max 10.5': Gray, Green, Yellow, and Blue

Rocky Mountain Sorm 10.5': Blue, Red, Gray, and Green

These 10.5' rafts have been the most popular selling boats the last three years and are great fun in both low and high water. They are great for R-2 to R-4 and are big enough to do multi day trips with two people. 

We have frames and Sombreros in stock and ready to "Grab n Go".

I personnally use mine on Gunny Gorge fishing trips with two people for 4 days three nights.

If is my favorite raft in my quiver. 

Supplies are limited so get yours now and get the most out of the rest of the summer flow.


----------

